
Baby’s Killing Tests India’s Protection of an Aboriginal Culture - _ihaque
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/14/world/asia/india-jarawas-child-murder.html
======
_ihaque
Very interesting discussion of an almost-uncontacted tribe (the Jarawa) on the
Andaman Islands.

From an excellent discussion by yodatsracist on Reddit
([https://www.reddit.com/r/TrueReddit/comments/4adf4x/a_killin...](https://www.reddit.com/r/TrueReddit/comments/4adf4x/a_killing_tests_indias_protection_of_an/d0zdoyu)):

> what happens when a Jarawa kills another Jarawa (an innocent, likely half-
> Jarawa, half-outsider baby), as this story describes? Does the Indian state
> step in, or do the Indian state leave the Jarawa to themselves?

